# plant id



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

This plant was gifted. My understanding is that original plant was purchased as an
El Nino Fern, Bolbitis heteroclita
It does not look like the photo posted at PlantGeek.net
Is this plant Bolbitis heteroclita?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe it is just me, but it looks related to a hygro and nothing close to any Bolbitis heteroclita that I find images on.

http://images.google.com/images?q=B...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a variety of _Hygrophila corymbosa_.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for clarification. 
Attached are pictures of Hygrophila corymbosa. and Hygrophila polysperma closing there leaves at night.


----------

